# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Repairing concrete steps

## tony2096

Hi, 
I want to repair some steps that are brick with a concrete layer on top. I've never done any concreting but reading around the subject, it doen't seem too difficult    :Smilie:  
Attached are two photos: 
#1 shows the steps near the door which are OK
#2 shows the ones I'm trying to repair 
I plan to remove all the loose stuff, place wooden formwork along the edges and pour some concrete in. 
Questions:The concrete is only 10mm thick and there is an overhang of 50mm - is this going to be too thin to be solid? 

```
---------------------------    ^
        10mm               |   |
-----------------------|   |   |
  /   /    /    /   /  |   |  50mm
 /   /    /    /   /   |   |   |
/   /  brickwork  /   /|   |   |
   /    /    /   /   / |---|   V
                        10mm
```

 What sort of concrete mix should I use - is there ready mixed stuff for small jobs like this?Given the thin layer, what about the courseness of any aggregate? Can you use just sand and cement and skip the aggregate?Thanks 
Tony

----------


## seriph1

hi - I believe there are products pecifically designed for this application - they remain super-strong right down to a feather edge. Speak with a knowledgeable hardware supplier, if you can find one - otherwise contact Archicentre who should know where to get the gear 
have fun

----------


## tony2096

First place said "concrete too weak (without aggregate)...try K15 self-leveling compound accross the road" 
Across the road said "K15 too expensive and not suited for external application...try concrete supplier" 
Concrete man said "hmmm I'll sell you a bag of cement and a bag of sand. Make a strong mix (2 parts cement to 2 parts sand) and include some bondcrete" 
Well I spent the $12 to buy the two bags and plan to do it tomorrow - does the ratio sound right?

----------


## seriph1

if it was said by a concrete man I'd trust it   :Biggrin:  
have fun!

----------


## woodbe

We had a bodgy job done on some concrete steps out the front. seems the concreter left them till late, so they were done after a few beers. Anyway, the surface finish was rough as, and not usable. Concreter returned with some cement, sand and bondcrete. A few hours later, they were as good as new. Been there nearly 5 years with no sign of deterioration yet, so I'd go for it! 
woodbe.

----------


## Max Ripper

Hey man I don't care if that mix has shavings from supermans back , At 10 mm It's not gonna last.(Well maybe If they are never used)But steps have a habit of having large loads carried /dragged up and down them.  try to make that pathway at the top of the stairs 25/50mm higher. So you can make the top of all the stairs 25/50MM thicker... goes without saying you should chisel etc all loose sections to gain A solid bedding(tap the top of the steps with the chisel, if you can hear thats it's hollow/drummy chisel it out),and don't forget to apply bondcrete it will give the new mix a far better key.  
ps All up to you but I like doing things right the first time ... you know the rest goodluck  
Max Ripper So thats why so many old steps have tiles on them, because you can get away with approx 1/2" cement screed in a pinch.

----------

